# coaxial cable into the trailer?



## itsallmine (Feb 23, 2006)

I have a new travel trailer and will be using amateur frequencies with a collection of ham sticks and coaxial cable. My question to anyone with experience is how do you get your coaxial cable into the trailer? I am not inclined to drill holes in my new trailer, but did think about cutting a hole in the screen near where the radio will be sitting on a table in the trailer because it would be cheap enough to have the screen repaired when and if I wanted to. Please let me know what you have done in your trailer, and thank you in advance. 
Robert


----------



## s.harrington (Feb 23, 2006)

coaxial cable into the trailer?

The best thing to do if you can is bring your cables through your electrical hatch and run them through your cabinets to a location near ham radio.  If you have a slideout near your radio you can run the coax in at the wiper seal with your slideout in a couple of inches then open it all the way.  It has a bulb seal at the wall so it shouldn't hurt the coax.  You can also run it in through the upper or lower vent for your refer and run it from there through cabinets just make sure that you seal the hole where you go from the refer cabinet to another area with silicon or other type sealant.

  Hope this gives you ideas.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 24, 2006)

coaxial cable into the trailer?

I'm planning on running mine through the underside using bulkhead connectors and "extension" coax to bulkhead connectors on a panel available to the "outside" where I'll connect antenna coax.  Quicker setup and the floor is so much more accessible from underneath my MH.


----------



## hertig (Feb 24, 2006)

coaxial cable into the trailer?

If you don't want any holes, Camping World has a 'flat' coax which is made to go between the window and the window frame...  Only comes with F connectors, of course, so you would need adapters or the ability to cut of the existing connectors and attach your own.


----------



## TexasClodhopper (Feb 24, 2006)

coaxial cable into the trailer?

That might be ok for TV, but not for amateur frequencies.


----------



## itsallmine (Feb 25, 2006)

coaxial cable into the trailer?

Thanks for all your replies-it was appreciated. I think I will contact my dealer and have them install something for me.
Bob


----------

